# Goodbye Little Oscar <3



## hamsterdance (May 5, 2017)

I went in to feed you today expecting to be greeted by your energetic attitude and giant appetite only to see you had passed sometime during the day. In the two and a half years that I had with you, your silly antics never failed to make me smile. 
I remember the day I saw you in the shelter and I fell in love with your sweet little eyes and your long eyelashes. You chewed on the collar of my jacket and I just knew I couldn't leave you behind. The woman at the desk said you had been to three homes already. You were six years old when I met you, and although I did not have you in my life until your later years, I kept true to my promise that my home would be your final stop. You will be missed terribly by both me and your partner in crime Chloe. Love you little guy.


----------



## hamsterdance (May 5, 2017)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1493966700.980002.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1493966750.666274.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1493966783.862259.jpg


----------



## Aki (May 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. At least, it sounds like he went quickly and had a long life, even if it was eventful.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2017)

We're so sorry for your loss of such a cute little man. Rest in peace and binky free. :bunnyangel:


----------



## stevesmum (May 5, 2017)

My condolences... he was a beautiful bunny!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (May 6, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alek (May 6, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Your bunny was adorable! He had a very kissable face.


----------



## hamsterdance (May 7, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It's been rough! I'm trying to focus on bonding Chloe with my other bonded pair to help me stay positive, but can't help missing him at the same time and I can tell she misses him deeply as well.


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 8, 2017)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------

